# Forum Home Renovation Doors, Windows, Architraves & Skirts  How to avoid condensation on windows

## Gooner

Each morning after a cold night, my master bedroom windows get so full of condensation that they form puddles around and under the window.  
This is kinda annoying as it wets the curtains, promotes mould and makes puddles. 
I would think getting double glazed windows would probably fix up the bottom half of the window. However I have winder type windows (I.e. top part hinged and winder to open them out from bottom) and I do not think I would be able to install double glazed windows to the top window as the frame would not accommodate it. 
Does anyone have any innovative solutions to this problem?  
(P.S. Nothing too hot and sweaty has to happen in the bedroom for this to happen).

----------


## SilentButDeadly

If you have the window open slightly then you won't have a problem.  Same goes if you keep the door slightly ajar.  In fact any sort of ventilation will fix your problem....basically you are fogging the joint up just by breathing - warm & wet air. And the humidity is condensing on the much cooler (and closed) window.

----------


## chrisp

I've heard, secondhand, that pelmets on the windows help.  The pelmets, along with curtains, help stop the convection currents over the cold windows.

----------


## PlasterPro

position a really high powered spotlight on the window to keep the glass warm during the night  :Biggrin:

----------


## Bloss

> I've heard, secondhand, that pelmets on the windows help.  The pelmets, along with curtains, help stop the convection currents over the cold windows.

  SilentButDeadly is right - if the temperature difference is equalised a bit by having one or more of the windows open a little then that reduces the condensation or stops it altogether. But Chrisp is on the money - heavy curtains and pelmets will prevent the air currents that pass the warm humid air from your sleeping bodies over the cold dry surface of the glass. Double glazing stops this too, but it is still better to use curtains & pelmets. 
There is some evidence to suggest that you should sleep with cool or even cold air around you head (ie: with windows open and fresh air) and plenty of evidence to suggest being too hot while trying to sleep is detrimental to good sleep. http://www.unisa.edu.au/news/2004/270504.asp 
I grew up in the country with no heating in bedrooms and I've always slept under or near an open window even when the outside temp is below zero.  :2thumbsup:

----------


## Gooner

Unfortunately we need to keep the door closed to keep the sound of a restless 18 month old from disturbing us all night. 
Keeping both windows open may make us cold. (This is where the pelmets may help). I may try to keep them open a crack just to see what difference it makes.

----------


## sundancewfs

we have double glazed windows throughout the house and a single glazed set of french doors, these are the only glass in the house to get condensation on the inside and nobody is sleeping in that room. Its 4am now and its 7 deg outside in Melbourne.Do you really want to have the window open? Assuming you have some form of central heating running to keep the house at a reasonable temp at night.....
Awning (the wind out type) windows can be double glazed too.

----------


## Bloss

> wAssuming you have some form of central heating running to keep the house at a reasonable temp at night.....

  Or do as I do - no heating just effective insulation in roof and walls and floors which in Canberra winter (-3 to -7) inside temp never drops below 15-17 which is comfortable with a light sweater on and more than warm enough when one is in a bed. And that's in a retrofitted 1970s standard brick veneer with totally wrong for solar aspect East West orientation.  :2thumbsup:

----------

